# What if your wii controller breaks?



## roywang (Dec 12, 2012)

My wii controller isn't completely broken, but the B button is now super sensitive. The slightest touch sets it off. Is there a way to use your wii with a different controller? The way I see it is if your main wii controller breaks, you cant use your wii at all. So can I switch it out?























________________


PS3 Wireless Controller Xbox 360 Wired Controller wii remote motionplus


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2012)

Stop throwing it first, then buy a new one.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

Go buy a PS3


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 12, 2012)

Play my PS3...


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2012)

Throw it in the trash and never look back.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2012)

Do you mean the WiiU?

Because if it's just the regular Wii, you need at least one Wii Remote to be able to access the menu; they're not terribly expensive and they're certainly not hard to find.  If you have more than one, you can just sync another with the Wii to make it controller 1.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2012)

Posting in an adbot thread.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

You buy a new one, _dumbass._


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 12, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You buy a new one, _dumbass._



FUCK! I was going to post that. 

You win this round Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

Gotta be ready, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2012)

if it doesn't involve "ass" or "penis", than its not a Shion post 

/derp


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

Your control doesn't work?

Answer is obvious, shove it up your pimply ass and have a nice day. 

_Dumbass._


----------

